# Global Registration Requirement Database



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

Sorry if this is stupid question - but I called DMV in ORegon, and was told to go pass SAfety&somethig check, before even going to DEQ. Got phone number but no one was able to help there.

So I am a bit lost - how do I get my EV registered in Oregon?

Should I just head to DEQ (which is definitely is requirement in Portland) and hope for the best?
Also hoping to change fuel type to Electric in registration, but hope this will not return me back to square one for safety check.

Has anyone done this lately in OR?


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

went and did it. looks like no safety check SO FAR. i bet once EVs become more usual - one will be introduced.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

For the NY State information, that seems to only apply to custom built vehicles. Simply changing the motor to electric might not require all those steps mentioned, but I'm not sure.


----------



## zoul1024 (Feb 15, 2009)

Please add/modify "In Quebec - Canada"

The DOT in here is asking:

-to demonstrate that electromagnetic field generated by the electric motor are reasonably low.

-respect all gross weight, front/rear axle and total. This has to be checked with 5 passengers.

-you cannot modify the suspension, or you need to demonstrate a manoeuvrability test.

- demonstrate that the airbag deploy at the right timing (that imply the demonstration that the engine room deform at the same rate, even if there is no engine)

- You cannot put battery in passenger compartment

- Engineer general analysis of the security of the vehicle

- Batteries must be well fixed

- Vacuum pump for power sterring

- Heating/defrosting system mandatory

- Hatchback is prohibited

- You must keep the 12 volt battery

... to be continued


----------



## catprog (May 10, 2010)

http://www.infrastructure.gov.au/ro...NCOP14_Guidelines_Electric_Drive_3Feb2006.pdf

is now located at;
http://www.infrastructure.gov.au/ro...NCOP14_Guidelines_Electric_Drive_3Feb2006.pdf


----------



## mko (Nov 27, 2009)

I went to the local STVA (Strassenverkehrsamt) in Zurich and had a chat with the chief expert there. The results are posted above. Note that I asked specifically about my planned conversion (a 1972 Triumph Spitfire), so depending on your donor you may find this information useful or not.

HTH, c.k.


----------



## Contraman (Jan 21, 2012)

catprog said:


> http://www.infrastructure.gov.au/ro...NCOP14_Guidelines_Electric_Drive_3Feb2006.pdf
> 
> is now located at;
> http://www.infrastructure.gov.au/ro...NCOP14_Guidelines_Electric_Drive_3Feb2006.pdf


Australian Information was updated in 2011 and is now located here

Cover
Data

Only a Government department could list the cover as a seperate part of a document. 

Hope this is saves some searching
Cheers


----------

